# How to visit pregnant wife while visa processing



## eddie and the twins (Apr 23, 2009)

hi all, 
I would like some advice if possible, i am applying for a spouse visa as i am british and my wife lives in us. She is pregnant with twins and they are due the end of july, while my visa is processing i will still be working in the uk for the royal navy, can i come back over to visit for the birth and go back to uk a few weeks later to wait for my visa?

She has two children already and i am her only support, i would like a way to speed up the process if possible under these circumstances. 

Any help is much appreciated. 
Ed


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

eddiesautos said:


> hi all,
> I would like some advice if possible, i am applying for a spouse visa as i am british and my wife lives in us. She is pregnant with twins and they are due the end of july, while my visa is processing i will still be working in the uk for the royal navy, can i come back over to visit for the birth and go back to uk a few weeks later to wait for my visa?
> 
> She has two children already and i am her only support, i would like a way to speed up the process if possible under these circumstances.
> ...


Is your wife a US citizen?


----------



## eddie and the twins (Apr 23, 2009)

yes, she lives in florida, has done since birth.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

eddiesautos said:


> yes, she lives in florida, has done since birth.


The issue is that you have to overcome immigrant intent on your visit, i.e. you have to demonstrate that you are not going to immigrate on that particular visit. If you're still in the services and won't be released until later (I'm not sure what "working for the navy" means), that's a bloody good reason. CBP also warm to a military-type attitude -- it's often their own background. Gather proofs that you will return and bring them with you -- only to be produced if requested.

Have you completed your ESTA, yet?


----------



## eddie and the twins (Apr 23, 2009)

esta was completed before my last visit, i will get a letter and service records showing i am employed by the navy until oct when i leave the service officially. 

So it wont effect my visa application as long as i can prove my intent is sincere?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

eddiesautos said:


> esta was completed before my last visit, i will get a letter and service records showing i am employed by the navy until oct when i leave the service officially.
> 
> So it wont effect my visa application as long as i can prove my intent is sincere?


Take the paperwork regarding your service, preferably with stuff showing when you are due back from leave. A letter from your CO explaining your situation would be a bonus to be kept in your back pocket. However, produce this documentation only if specifically asked for. Also, be prepared to demonstrate to the officer you understand the immigrant visa you are applying for, i.e. I need to be back in the UK by such-and-such a date to finish my service, and I'll also need to be there to attend the medical and visa interview at the embassy.

The visit should not affect your current visa application. There are no guarantees of entry, but from what you've said so far, you should be okay.


----------



## eddie and the twins (Apr 23, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Take the paperwork regarding your service, preferably with stuff showing when you are due back from leave. A letter from your CO explaining your situation would be a bonus to be kept in your back pocket. However, produce this documentation only if specifically asked for. Also, be prepared to demonstrate to the officer you understand the immigrant visa you are applying for, i.e. I need to be back in the UK by such-and-such a date to finish my service, and I'll also need to be there to attend the medical and visa interview at the embassy.
> 
> The visit should not affect your current visa application. There are no guarantees of entry, but from what you've said so far, you should be okay.



thanks for the help, i have my fingers crossed.


----------

